# shout out to people in blackpool



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

im looking for a reptile vet is there any in blackpool thanks


----------



## HissRherz (Feb 26, 2010)

*vet blackpool*

hya king theres a few i know of who deal with snakes and reptiles,
BA Mcracken tel, 24 mere road fy3 9at 01253392984 
www.tvhc.co.uk in st annes 01253729309
hope that helps hun xx


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my vet in Preston tells people to go to St Annes for exotics, so i'd go for that one.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Meko said:


> my vet in Preston tells people to go to St Annes for exotics, so i'd go for that one.


 
cheers pal


----------

